# Did you notice?



## Wicht (Aug 28, 2002)

That in the LotR: FotR movie, Saruman's staff is shaped like the top of his tower.  Including a white stone that sits on the staff where he stands on the tower.  

It just struck me whilst I was viewing the movie yet again.

Thought I would share 

So - any little details you have noticed in this movie that you did not pick up on the first couple dozen times of watching it?

One other thing I have wondered... What is in the book being held by the dead dwarf on the stairs as they enter into the mines of Moria (or soon thereafter moviewise).  As a Bibliophile I am dying to find this out though I know with pretty much certainty that I never will.


----------



## rounser (Aug 28, 2002)

> So - any little details you have noticed in this movie that you did not pick up on the first couple dozen times of watching it?



On second viewing, I realised that Gandalf is a wicked breakdancer.  That 45 degree angle headspin is dope.


----------



## Kai Lord (Aug 28, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *That in the LotR: FotR movie, Saruman's staff is shaped like the top of his tower.  Including a white stone that sits on the staff where he stands on the tower.
> 
> It just struck me whilst I was viewing the movie yet again.
> 
> ...




I didn't notice until my sixth or seventh viewing that Gandalf has a distinctly different staff when they meet him in Rivendell.  Just the fact that they specifically addressed the fact that Saruman kept his original (something _no_ casual viewer would ever notice) blew me away.

Also, pay attention to the straw in Frodo's hair as they tumble down to the road where they encounter the first Ringwraith.  Through no less than *three* scene changes, the straw remains in *exactly* the same spot in his hair.  Even though the scenes happen in quick succession on film, multiple shots like that generally take _days_ to film.  That's attention to detail that absolutely blows my mind.  What an utterly spectacular film.


----------



## DM with a vengence (Aug 28, 2002)

Peter Jackson is a huge TWF freak.

We all know Aragorn is a Ranger, so he should have TWF, and we can see Legolas's two hunting knives, but several other characters use two weapons.

Check the Cave Troll Fight for Gandalf spinning like a tornado with staff and sword (Glimduriel?) and for Gimli facing down the troll with two battleaxes (briefly).


----------



## Wicht (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Did you notice?*



			
				Kai Lord said:
			
		

> *I didn't notice until my sixth or seventh viewing that Gandalf has a distinctly different staff when they meet him in Rivendell.  Just the fact that they specifically addressed the fact that Saruman kept his original (something no casual viewer would ever notice) blew me away.
> *




One thing I noticed tonight also for the first time (and I have seen the movie now over 6 times) was Gandalf slipping the crystal onto the tip of his staff as they enter Moria.  For some reason that 3 second shot kept escaping my attention.


----------



## Rune (Aug 28, 2002)

Personally, I always thought it was neat that Gandalf carries his pipe around stuck in his staff-- the same pipe he uses to seal the envelope with, incedentally (unless he got a new one when he got a new staff, which is something I hadn't noticed,  by the way).


----------



## Kai Lord (Aug 28, 2002)

DM with a vengence said:
			
		

> *Peter Jackson is a huge TWF freak.
> 
> We all know Aragorn is a Ranger, so he should have TWF, and we can see Legolas's two hunting knives, but several other characters use two weapons.
> 
> Check the Cave Troll Fight for Gandalf spinning like a tornado with staff and sword (Glimduriel?) and for Gimli facing down the troll with two battleaxes (briefly). *




Don't forget Sam's shortsword and cooking pot combo.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 28, 2002)

Whenever the ring tempts someone new, it gets bigger or smaller to fit them.  This is most clear when Sauron loses his fingers at the beginning, and Isildur picks up the ring.  It shrinks in his fingers to fit him.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 28, 2002)

Sadly, I noticed something that they missed.  Glamdring, Gandalf's elven blade, never glows when orcs are near, while Sting does...    Alas, this should not be so....


----------



## Eben (Aug 28, 2002)

When Sam and Frodo are leaving the Shire, Sam says: "if I take one more step, this will be the furthest I've ever been." 
When they start walking again, you can see smoke coming from the top of a hill in the right screen corner. A friend of mine swears its a car that's driving over there.  
I have noticed smoke moving over there, but I'm not sure if it's from the chimeny of a house on that hill or if he's right.  People who own the DVD might want to check this.
(Of course, it could always be a ringwraith in pursuit.)


----------



## hong (Aug 28, 2002)

Eben said:
			
		

> *When Sam and Frodo are leaving the Shire, Sam says: "if I take one more step, this will be the furthest I've ever been."
> When they start walking again, you can see smoke coming from the top of a hill in the right screen corner. A friend of mine swears its a car that's driving over there.  *




Yep, it's a car. It's certainly moving too fast to be a house. 

Unfortunately/fortunately, they edited it out of the DVD release.


----------



## DungeonKeeperUK (Aug 28, 2002)

DM with a vengence said:
			
		

> *Peter Jackson is a huge TWF freak.
> We all know Aragorn is a Ranger, so he should have TWF, and we can see Legolas's two hunting knives, but several other characters use two weapons.
> *




And the aliens Two Buttock attacks in his other classic Bad Taste...


----------



## Maraxle (Aug 28, 2002)

DungeonKeeperUK said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And the aliens Two Buttock attacks in his other classic Bad Taste...  *



Bad Taste is a classic?  Ugh.  I didn't get through the first 10 minutes of it.  At about the 5 minute mark, I called all my friends in to see how crappy the movie was.  They were equally unimpressed.  Of course, this was back before LOTR, so it was back before geeks were required to like Peter Jackson.


----------



## Psion (Aug 28, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *That in the LotR: FotR movie, Saruman's staff is shaped like the top of his tower.  Including a white stone that sits on the staff where he stands on the tower. *




Yup. Pointed that out to my wife when we were watching the DVD.


----------



## DungeonKeeperUK (Aug 28, 2002)

Maraxle said:
			
		

> *
> Bad Taste is a classic?  Ugh.  I didn't get through the first 10 minutes of it.  At about the 5 minute mark, I called all my friends in to see how crappy the movie was.  They were equally unimpressed.  Of course, this was back before LOTR, so it was back before geeks were required to like Peter Jackson. *




"Bad Taste is a classic" please note the sarcasm in my fingers when I typed this.....

I liked the film for its pure awfulness, so bad it was "good", and yes I saw it when it first reached the shores of the UK, long before young Peter did his thing with LoTR


----------



## Bragg Battleaxe (Aug 28, 2002)

This could be so obvious that everyone noticed it but when Frodo and company are hiding under the log from the Ringwraith and all the worms and spiders start coming out of the log, its at the moment when the Wraith touches the log. I think this implies that ANY sort of living creature is repulsed by the Wraith's presence and flees from it.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Aug 28, 2002)

Ashy said:
			
		

> *Sadly, I noticed something that they missed.  Glamdring, Gandalf's elven blade, never glows when orcs are near, while Sting does...    Alas, this should not be so....   *





Ah, when Gandalf gets the sword in the Hobbit (from the Troll's cave) it is never mentioned to my knowledge whether Glamdring glows when Orcs are near.  As far as I know that ability is only in Bilbo's sword Sting (and Gandalf specifically mentions it).

Unlike D&D magical swords do not always glow in Middle Earth.


----------



## hong (Aug 28, 2002)

Holy Bovine said:
			
		

> *
> Unlike D&D magical swords do not always glow in Middle Earth. *




Mind you, magic swords don't always glow in D&D either....


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Aug 28, 2002)

I have to point the petrified trolls out to everyone I see the movie with.  

When will the geeks inherit the earth and get it over with? 

FD


----------



## DungeonKeeperUK (Aug 28, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mind you, magic swords don't always glow in D&D either.... *




Yup I know they rarely do in my campaigns, though I'll never the forget the thief creeping across a courtyard, with guards surrounding the battlements, when he decides to unsheath his magical short sword.. ::shoom:: light surrounds him, poor little guy...

Anyway, I digress, I too don't remember Glamdrin glowing round orcs, it was a most feared wepon of the orcs and its name may well be derived from the descriptive word for orcs.. glamhoth ...
I'll remove my geek head now and try to look normal again..


----------



## Umbran (Aug 28, 2002)

Furn_Darkside said:
			
		

> *When will the geeks inherit the earth and get it over with? *




Dude, I got two words for you:  Bill Gates.

When geeks inherit the Earth, it isn't pretty.


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Aug 28, 2002)

Umbran said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dude, I got two words for you:  Bill Gates.
> 
> When geeks inherit the Earth, it isn't pretty.  *




Well, I am of the odd minority that does not hate corporations and/or Microsoft. 

MS seems offly purty to me.

FD


----------



## Tsyr (Aug 28, 2002)

I've got nothing against Bill Gates or Microsoft either.

WINDOWS, on the other hand...

Not on general principle or anything, I just hate the direction windows is heading in.


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Aug 28, 2002)

IIRC Glamdring and Orcrist, the 2 swords found in the Troll hoard in _The Hobbit_ along with Sting, glowed in the book (_The Hobbit_).  After the Battle of Five Armies and Thorin's death, the dwarves buried Orcrist with Thorin or Thranduil did:

_The Hobbit_ US ppb page 290:

_"Upon his tomb the Elvevking then laid Orcrist, the elvish sword that had been taken from Thorin in captivity.  It is said in songs that it gleamed ever in the dark if foes approached, and the fortress of the dwarves could not be taken by surprise."_

More Light-

_The Hobbit_ US ppb page 65:

_"He took out his sword again, and again it flashed in the dark by itself.  It burned with a rage that made it gleam if goblins were about; now it was bright blue flame for delight in the killing of the great lord of the cave."_

continuing on page 66:
_"They came scurrying round the corner in full cry, and found Goblin-cleaver and Foe-hammer shining cold and bright in their astonished eyes."_

For the above two quotes I will say that Gandalf had used his "wand" to create light so it's possible that is what cause the swords to "shine".

From the FotR US ppb page 392:

_"The Balrog reached the bridge.  Gandalf stood in the middle of the span, leaning on the staff in his left hand, but in his other hand Glamdring gleamed, cold and white."_

A little further down on the same page:

_"Glamdring glittered white in answer."_

Now that could just be light that is reflected off of Glamdring but I always read that it was coming from it.  Especially with the Balrog because the light coming from it was red so Glamdring would have reflected red light not white.

I've always thought that Glamdring, Orcrist and Sting glowed in the presence of goblins and orcs.  If I were DMing a ME campaign I would extend it to hobgoblins too in the least; if not in fact include all the humaniod races (ei.  gnolls, koblods, bugbears, and ogres) but then again that's just me.  For game purposes it would be "Dectect Humaniods in a 100' radius" or something like that.  I believe that Orcrist's ability would be consideralby more.


----------



## Staffan (Aug 28, 2002)

Alaric_Prympax said:
			
		

> *I've always thought that Glamdring, Orcrist and Sting glowed in the presence of goblins and orcs.  If I were DMing a ME campaign I would extend it to hobgoblins too in the least; if not in fact include all the humaniod races (ei.  gnolls, koblods, bugbears, and ogres) but then again that's just me.*



If you're DMing a Middle-Earth campaign, what the heck are gnolls and kobolds doing there?


----------



## Umbran (Aug 28, 2002)

Staffan said:
			
		

> *
> If you're DMing a Middle-Earth campaign, what the heck are gnolls and kobolds doing there? *




Considering that Tolkien seems to use the terms "goblins" and "orcs" pretty interchangeably, and by Tolkien's descriptions said critters come in a dazzling array of shapes and sizes, there are a few possibilities:

1) There's really only one species, the apparent physical differences are superficial.

2) There's many species of humanoid, that people in Middle Earth all lump under the terms "goblin" and "orc".  Sure, gnoll-like beings are not specifically described in LotR, but that doesn't mean they don't exist in the world.  And th original kobold wasn't lizardy, and could well be called a "goblin" by someone who didn't know better.

3)There's only one species (referred to as "orc" or "goblin") but the physical variations among them are great enough that you ought to use different game stats.  Small orcs are goblins.  Larger orcs are orcs.  Uruk-hai are half-orcs.  Even smaller orcs use kobold stats.  Far northern orcs may use gnoll stats, etc...


----------



## orbitalfreak (Aug 28, 2002)

Furn_Darkside said:
			
		

> *I have to point the petrified trolls out to everyone I see the movie with.
> *




Do you mean Bilbo's tale about them, or are the petrified trolls actually present on-screen?


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Aug 28, 2002)

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Do you mean Bilbo's tale about them, or are the petrified trolls actually present on-screen? *




The ones actually present on-screen. It is not like they are hidden. *chuckle*

FD


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 28, 2002)

I seem to recall that, when Bilbo is injured and they're trying to cure him, Strider stops them in the forest to rest for a while.  They make camp inside a circle of three giant critters made of stone.


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Aug 28, 2002)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *I seem to recall that, when Bilbo is injured and they're trying to cure him, Strider stops them in the forest to rest for a while.  They make camp inside a circle of three giant critters made of stone. *




I thought you left your trolling days behind.  

Bilbo..  

FD


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Aug 28, 2002)

rounser said:
			
		

> *
> On second viewing, I realised that Gandalf is a wicked breakdancer.  That 45 degree angle headspin is dope. *




 LOL LOL  HAHAHHAHAHHH!  OK - My best out loud laugh from these message boards yet! Too funny. Im crying here...

Seriously though, that scene where Gandalf battles Sauruman
was a little less than it could have been. Basically they just slammed each other around...


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Aug 28, 2002)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> *
> Basically they just slammed each other around... *




That is what happens when you have two unprepared wizards trying to fight each other. It is almost as bad as a bard fight. 

FD


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 29, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yep, it's a car. It's certainly moving too fast to be a house.
> 
> Unfortunately/fortunately, they edited it out of the DVD release.  *




Oh, not this nonsense again...

Attention to all concerned--THERE WAS NO CAR!  The source of smoke is CLEARLY A HOUSE!  However that elite band of smartypants who like to think they're so clever for noticing every single minor gaffe in a movie--including ones that are intentional in-jokes, or plain don't exist--thought they saw a car there.  The rumor spread, and like the KKK member on the cigarette pack, soon almost everyone and their dog was "seeing" the nonexistant car.  And now that it's out on tape, and we can all see that it _wasn't_ a car, they, rather than admit they were wrong, are claiming it was digitally removed, because, after all, nitpickers can't make mistakes!  That would mean they're just pathetic losers with delusions of grandeur!

Jeez, this ranks right up there with the "Gandalf's Mickey Mouse Watch"...


----------



## Zub (Aug 29, 2002)

*Orc actor screwed up*

After the final battle, Aragorn steps over some dead orcs to run to Boramir's aid.  One of the supposedly dead orcs turns and lifts his head to watch him.

Zub


----------



## GreyOne (Aug 29, 2002)

I noticed this the first time I saw it in the theatre.

At the end, where Frodo is standing on the shore with the ring in his hand, he starts crying.  The tears on the left and right cheeks are at a specific place (on the left, the tear is almost all the way down).  The scene cuts away to Gandalf (or whatever) and then returns.  When it cuts back to Frodo, there is no tear on the left, his cheek is dry and a tear is just starting on that eye again.  The right side is equally out of sync.  

Check it out man!


----------



## Klaus (Aug 29, 2002)

The fletching in Legolas' arrows is made out of leaves.

On the right-side Argonath, as the Fellowship sails through, you can see a small dark shape near the eye of the statue (Gollum?).

After Boromir dies, Aragorn puts on Boromir's bracers (is this mentioned in the books?).


----------



## Dr Midnight (Aug 29, 2002)

Klaus said:
			
		

> *On the right-side Argonath, as the Fellowship sails through, you can see a small dark shape near the eye of the statue (Gollum?).
> *



I can't believe I know this, but I'm pretty sure at that point that Gollum is swimming behind them on a log. 

Last night I watched again and noticed something that may or may not be something- it's just fun to speculate. The nine kings of men... when the light fades and just the one king is left visible, four dim candles stand out over him. It occurred to me that this could represent the impending control of evil. Perhaps the candles are there to foreshadow the Nazgul crown he'll wear. It was creepy to watch, thinking that...


----------



## hong (Aug 29, 2002)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> *
> Oh, not this nonsense again...*




Why not?



> *Attention to all concerned--THERE WAS NO CAR!  *




There was also NO DOG. And ELVIS has LEFT the BUILDING. THANK YOU.



> *The source of smoke is CLEARLY A HOUSE!*




We know this, because the house has a huge sign on top of it with an arrow pointing down, saying "THIS IS A HOUSE".

Or maybe not.



> *However that elite band of smartypants who like to think they're so clever for noticing every single minor gaffe in a movie*




Indeed. They might even possibly be smarter than you.



> *--including ones that are intentional in-jokes, or plain don't exist--*




Which is what makes it SO MUCH FUN!



> *thought they saw a car there.*




Which means there was a car there. BEHOLD THE POWER OF THE CONSCIOUS MIND!



> *The rumor spread, and like the KKK member on the cigarette pack, *




WARNING! Smoking KKK members can seriously damage your health.



> *soon almost everyone and their dog was "seeing" the nonexistant car. *




D00d, if you are taking your dog into the movie theater, you DESERVE to see anything you want to see.



> *And now that it's out on tape, *




And the best tape is the one that's wound around a DVD!



> *and we can all see that it wasn't a car, *




Because THIS TIME, it has a big sign on it with an arrow pointing down, saying "THIS IS NOT A CAR!"



> *they, rather than admit they were wrong, *




Even though they weren't,



> *are claiming it was digitally removed, because, after all, nitpickers can't make mistakes!  *




That's the best part of nitpicking.



> *That would mean they're just pathetic losers with delusions of grandeur!*




Pshaw. I get ALL my delusions of grandeur from this messageboard.



> *Jeez, this ranks right up there with the "Gandalf's Mickey Mouse Watch"... *




Idiot troll. Mickey Mouse is a trademark of AOL Time Warner, so there's NO WAY he could have appeared in a New Line production. Please check your facts before posting nonsense to web boards, &c.


----------



## Prince Atom (Aug 29, 2002)

This wasn't really a notice, not so's you could see it in the DVD, but I was watching LOTR again in the theatre (man, it was out forever round here) and when it comes to the big battle between Aragorn and the Uruk-hai,

it went on forever,

and a day,

and when Aragorn won and cut off the Uruk-hai's head,

someone was heard to shout,

*"Power to the people!"* 



Well, it was funny at the time 

I suppose everybody saw Legolas stab the one Uruk-hai in the throat with an arrow, pull it out, and shoot another one with it?  Tough arrow.  Strong Elf.

I'm not the most sharp-eyed person in the world, so I have little else to contribute.


TWK

My corrective lenses need correcting.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 29, 2002)

Why, you... you... you little...

_restrains self from using *Rhialto's Flaming Fist of Justice*._

Listen bub, if you want to state your honest-to-goodness reasons for why you believe a car was there, go ahead.  But if you want to be a smart-ass and crack wise--well two can play at that game, _pal_...



			
				hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Why not?*




Because, that's why.




			
				hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> There was also NO DOG. And ELVIS has LEFT the BUILDING. THANK YOU.*




YOU'RE WELCOME.




			
				hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> We know this, because the house has a huge sign on top of it with an arrow pointing down, saying "THIS IS A HOUSE".
> 
> Or maybe not.*




Or we know because it's a large immovable object that only vaguely resembles a car, and that's only if you glimpse it quickly, and are convinced that it's a car.




			
				hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Indeed. They might even possibly be smarter than you.*




I have my doubts about that.  Still, anything's *possible*...  

Tell you what let's get back to this...



			
				hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Which is what makes it SO MUCH FUN!*




YOU'RE WELCOME.




			
				hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Which means there was a car there. BEHOLD THE POWER OF THE CONSCIOUS MIND!*




MY GOD!  Hong, my friend, you have just revolutionized the standards of proof!  If people think they see something, that means it's really there!  You've just proven the existance of Bigfoot, the Yeti, the Loch Ness Monster, and pink elephants!  What amazing skills of deduction!  (Rhialto/nitpicker relative I.Q. test #1).

YOU'RE WELCOME!




			
				hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> WARNING! Smoking KKK members can seriously damage your health.*




No, smoking KKK members can seriously damage _their_ health.  And nobody cares.  Well, except for the KKK members, and they don't count.

YOU'RE WELCOME!



			
				hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> D00d, if you are taking your dog into the movie theater, you DESERVE to see anything you want to see.*




_laughs nervously_

That's right, hong, that's exactly what I meant.  Keep on plugging, pal...

(Rhialto/nitpicker relative I.Q. test #2).

And remember everyone, with research there is hope...

YOU'RE WELCOME!



			
				hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And the best tape is the one that's wound around a DVD!*




_laughs nervously_

Sure hong.  Sure...



			
				hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Because THIS TIME, it has a big sign on it with an arrow pointing down, saying "THIS IS NOT A CAR!"*




_looks around, frantic_

Umm, hong, are you--all right...?  You seem a little...excited..

YOU'RE WELCOME.



			
				hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Even though they weren't,*




Because they say they aren't!  That's proof, of a sort...



			
				hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's the best part of nitpicking.*




No, the best part of nitpicking is when a nitpicker shuts up.  At least that's the part _I_ find best...




			
				hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pshaw. I get ALL my delusions of grandeur from this messageboard.*




You keep telling yourself that...

YOU'RE WELCOME.




			
				hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Idiot troll. Mickey Mouse is a trademark of AOL Time Warner, so there's NO WAY he could have appeared in a New Line production. Please check your facts before posting nonsense to web boards, &c. *




Hey, I didn't say there _was_ a Mickey Mouse watch in Lord of the Rings, but a lot of people said they'd seen one...

Hey, that mean's there WAS one in the movie!  I mean, people said they saw it!  (Rhialto/nitpicker relative I.Q. test #3).


Oh, and YOU'RE WELCOME!


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Aug 30, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *Mickey Mouse is a trademark of AOL Time Warner, so there's NO WAY he could have appeared in a New Line production. *




Not to nitpick here but isn't Mickey Mouse a trademark of *Disney*?  I don't believe that AOL Time Warner (NYSE: AOL) owns Disney (NYSE: DIS).


----------



## NoOneofConsequence (Aug 30, 2002)

Bragg Battleaxe said:
			
		

> *This could be so obvious that everyone noticed it but when Frodo and company are hiding under the log from the Ringwraith and all the worms and spiders start coming out of the log, its at the moment when the Wraith touches the log. I think this implies that ANY sort of living creature is repulsed by the Wraith's presence and flees from it. *




Actually, the things that come out are all vermin - I sort of saw that as the presence of the ringwraith brings death and corruption. *shrug*


----------



## NoOneofConsequence (Aug 30, 2002)

Furn_Darkside said:
			
		

> *I have to point the petrified trolls out to everyone I see the movie with.
> 
> When will the geeks inherit the earth and get it over with?
> 
> FD *




Yes!

When they're fleeing the nazgul. I had to show my wife the scene about six times on video before she could see it.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 30, 2002)

When the first Nazgul enters the Shire and comes upon that Hobbit and his dog . . . think about it.  The Hobbit is about 3 feet tall, and the dog comes up to about his knee.  Small dog.  This is one of the few times that they didn't make things all fit together size-wise (unless Hobbits just happen to breed tiny dogs).


----------



## 333 Dave (Aug 30, 2002)

Everybody notices Legolas stab an orc with an arrow then shoot a different orc with the same arrow, but how many people point out that immidiatly before that he pins two orcs together with a shot at point blank range? Through the chest at that!


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 30, 2002)

Aw, hell, I may as well point out one...

Bilbo's parents have portraits above the fireplace.


----------



## Eben (Aug 30, 2002)

Originally posted by Rhialto:


> "Aw, hell, I may as well point out one...
> Bilbo's parents have portraits above the fireplace."




Don't change the subject! I was just enjoying myself. 

Now, was there a car or wasn't there?
I just can't believe a Nazgul on a horse could throw up all that dust.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 30, 2002)

There was no car.  It's a house, with the chimney blowing smoke.  As I said, if you've convinced yourself there's a car there, and only view it quickly, you'll think it's a car.


----------



## Storminator (Aug 30, 2002)

I watched the DVD the other night, and pulled out the book at the same time.

The scene in Moria where Gandalf and Frodo talk about Gollum is set in Bag End in the book, way up at the beginning of the tale. I think it works much better where Jackson put it.

PS


----------



## GreyOne (Aug 30, 2002)

The portraits of Bilbo Baggins' parents are actually those of Peter Jackson and Fran Walsh.

Also, when the hobbits enter Bree, after the wagon scene, a cloaked, long-haired and bearded fellow turns in the rain with a flagon in his hand and belches.  Isn't that Peter Jackson?


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 30, 2002)

GreyOne said:
			
		

> *The portraits of Bilbo Baggins' parents are actually those of Peter Jackson and Fran Walsh.
> 
> Also, when the hobbits enter Bree, after the wagon scene, a cloaked, long-haired and bearded fellow turns in the rain with a flagon in his hand and belches.  Isn't that Peter Jackson? *




Indeedy it is!


----------



## Eben (Sep 2, 2002)

It's not a flagon, it's a carrot.
They wanted to do a pipe, but since it was raining, smoking a pipe would have been even stranger.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Sep 2, 2002)

I just noticed that when Gandalf and Saruman are walking in the garden, you can hear crows(ravens?) cawing.


----------



## Storm Raven (Sep 3, 2002)

Klaus said:
			
		

> *After Boromir dies, Aragorn puts on Boromir's bracers (is this mentioned in the books?). *




No.


----------



## kreynolds (Sep 3, 2002)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> *There was no car. *




Exactly.



			
				Rhialto said:
			
		

> *It's a house, with the chimney blowing smoke. *




Exactly, a house on wheels.



			
				Rhialto said:
			
		

> *As I said, if you've convinced yourself there's a car there, and only view it quickly, you'll think it's a car. *




Silly people...there wasn't a house. It was a mobile home.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 4, 2002)

*Sigh*

It's like arguing against UFO nuts...


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Sep 4, 2002)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> **Sigh*
> 
> It's like arguing against UFO nuts... *




It was a UFO?!!?


----------



## 333 Dave (Sep 4, 2002)

Furn_Darkside said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It was a UFO?!!? *




::FLASH::
No, it was light from Venus reflected off of swamp gas.


----------



## kreynolds (Sep 4, 2002)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> **Sigh*
> 
> It's like arguing against UFO nuts... *




Well...I _guess_ it could have been a UFO, but I think you're stretching it a bit there.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Sep 4, 2002)

No, it was no UFO, but an USO (Unkown Smoking Object)...

Mustrum Ridcully


----------



## Welverin (Sep 4, 2002)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> *No, it was no UFO, but an USO (Unkown Smoking Object)...*




How about a USO show on a flat bed?

Rhialto, have you considered the fact you see a house because you've convinced yourself there's a house there?


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 4, 2002)

Welverin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Rhialto, have you considered the fact you see a house because you've convinced yourself there's a house there? *




Well, let's see...

I watched it carefully, with no preconcieved notion of what it was, and said to myself, 'It's a house.'  

As opposed to a horde of nitpickers who *want* to see cars, and are thus predisposed to see them, and the ones who would follow them later, who had been told it was a car, believed it utterly and were also, thus predisposed to see it as such.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Sep 4, 2002)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> *I watched it carefully, with no preconcieved notion of what it was, and said to myself, 'It's a house.'
> *



Why would you be watching carefully, if you had no preconceived notion that something was there?


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 4, 2002)

Because I'd heard the stories about the car, BUT HADN'T BEEN UTTERLY CONVINCED BY THEM!  I watched to see if it was a car, or not, and when I saw it, I saw it was not.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Sep 4, 2002)

So you watched with a preconceived notion of a car.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 4, 2002)

No, I did not.  I watched it with a preconcieved notion that there was something there, and that some people said it was car.  That is a bit different than watching while thinking 'There's a car in a shot!'.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Sep 4, 2002)

You watched carefully, knowing that some people claimed there would be a car in that shot. You watched with a preconceived notion of a car.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 4, 2002)

Look, this whole thing is degenerating into semantic nonsense.  'A preconcieved notion of a car' means that a person genuinely believes that there is a car in the film, based on what people have told them.  Not quite the same as watching it with the awareness that some people _claim_ that there is a car in a shot.  You may think this doesn't make a difference--I happen to know it does.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Sep 4, 2002)

> Not quite the same as watching it with the awareness that some people claim that there is a car in a shot.



Yes, it is. That awareness is a preconceived notion.


> You may think this doesn't make a difference--I happen to know it does.



You sure do.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 4, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *
> Yes, it is. That awareness is a preconceived notion.*




Listen, you and I obviously have different opinions as to what constitutes a 'preconceived notion'.  I take my meaning from the word "preconcieve"--"to form an idea in advance".  As in a "preconception"--"an opinion formed beforehand--a bias."  Or to put it simply--merely knowing that some people see a car in the film is not a preconceived notion, since it does not nessicarily bias one.  Actually believing there is a car there, and that you will be able to spot it, is.  



			
				Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *You sure do. *




Damn straight.

(And yes, I'm aware that you were being sarcastic.  I'm just choosing to ignore it.)


----------



## Dr Midnight (Sep 4, 2002)

> Listen, you and I obviously have different opinions as to what constitutes a 'preconceived notion'.



We have different opinions? But... but I thought you knew you were right! *sniffle*
Here, let's both abuse the dictionary. 
From dictionary.com:
*preconceived notion
n : an opinion formed without adequate evidence; "he did not even try to confirm his preconceptions" [syn: preconception, prepossession, parti pris, preconceived opinion, preconceived idea]*
This states opinion, which we know you didn't have going into the viewing. However, let's break the words down:
*Preconceived
To form (an opinion, for example) before possessing full or adequate knowledge or experience.

Notion 
A belief or opinion. 
A mental image or representation; an idea or conception. 
A fanciful impulse; a whim.*

So, preconceived notion can mean both. My definition doesn't necessarily mean what I'm arguing for, but preconceived notion can and does mean A CONCEPT BEFORE PROOF. You had an idea that there was a car there, given to you by people who claimed to have seen it. Whether or not you believed it, that's a preconceived notion. Nothing wrong with that. 

Why do I care? I don't, save that you've been stating absolutes over the internet about something you're only as qualified to judge as those you're writing to. Thought you could do with a little refuting. Lighten up, sparky.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 4, 2002)

Hey, I know I'm a bastard--I don't need other people to tell me.

(And you will admit, that definition is a bit of a stretch...)

As for preaching absolutes... Look, there are some things that truly are fairly relative, or at least impossible to prove.  For example whether *Lord of the Rings* is a good movie may be considered an opinion call.  But that car is either there or it's not, and in this case, it's not.  I mean, even hong admits no one's been able to find it there on DVD, though he covers by saying they digitally removed it.  All of which is more evidence that--there is no car.


----------



## Wolf72 (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Orc actor screwed up*



			
				Zub said:
			
		

> *After the final battle, Aragorn steps over some dead orcs to run to Boramir's aid.  One of the supposedly dead orcs turns and lifts his head to watch him.
> 
> Zub *




3e translation: the orc manages a stabilization roll and as his move equivalent action he watches Aragorn stride away


----------



## kreynolds (Sep 4, 2002)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> *Hey, I know I'm a bastard *




Bah! You're an amatuer.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 4, 2002)

kreynolds said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bah! You're an amatuer.
> 
> ...




And you, dear sir, are an _amateur_.


----------



## kreynolds (Sep 5, 2002)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> *And you, dear sir, are an amateur.  *




Hey, an amatuer is far worse than an amateur.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 5, 2002)

kreynolds said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey, an amatuer is far worse than an amateur.  *




That's what every amateur says...


----------



## kreynolds (Sep 5, 2002)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> *That's what every amateur says... *




That's because we know we don't suck as bad.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 5, 2002)

kreynolds said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's because we know we don't suck as bad.  *




That's right.  You suck _worse_...


----------



## kreynolds (Sep 5, 2002)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> *That's right.  You suck worse...  *




Which could be a good thing, depending on how *big* of a party-man you are, IYKWIM, AITYD.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 5, 2002)

kreynolds said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Which could be a good thing, depending on how big of a party-man you are, IYKWIM, AITYD. *





I will not even dignify that with a response.


----------



## kreynolds (Sep 5, 2002)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> *I will not even dignify that with a response.  *




Gotcha.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 5, 2002)

kreynolds said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> ...




No, you don't.


----------



## Lady Starhawk (Sep 5, 2002)

*Um...could we get back on track*

I have just read through a page and a half of nothingness.  I was hoping for more discussion of things from the movie.  Things people saw or noticed, I don't want to sift through pages of immature posturing.

Please unless you have something nice, or on topic to say, don't say anything at all, or take it private.

Lady Starhawk


----------



## NoOneofConsequence (Sep 5, 2002)

When Bilbo drops the ring (when he leaves after his party) it doesn't ring like a piece of metal, but thumps onto the ground, perhaps signifying the huge weight it represents. I liked that touch.

(Is that ok Lady Starhawk? )


----------



## kreynolds (Sep 5, 2002)

NoOneofConsequence said:
			
		

> *When Bilbo drops the ring (when he leaves after his party) it doesn't ring like a piece of metal, but thumps onto the ground, perhaps signifying the huge weight it represents. I liked that touch. *




The sound isn't so much what got me. It was the fact that it just didn't bounce. How freaky is that, to see this tiny little ring *not bounce*? Creepy.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 5, 2002)

I'm wearing the preconceived notion of underwear.

Seriously, there IS a car there, but it's not the thing smoking. Near the end of that scene in the movie, I clearly saw something moving _really_ quickly, and unless houses move it was a car.

Here's something: When the Company is approaching the Argonath, the statue on the right (the one holding Narsil) has its left arm stuck out. When the Company has passed them and you're seeing their back, that same statue has its right arm stuck out.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 5, 2002)

From the IMdB's fun "Goofs" page:

Revealing mistakes: ...but more likely "incorrectly regarded as goof". On the film's first theatrical release, a story circulated (reported here) that when Sam tells Frodo that he is now the farthest he has ever been from home, a car is visible driving by in the background (top-right corner of the screen). Arguments ensued. Some said it was smoke from a chimney, others said they saw the glint of sunlight reflected from the windscreen of a fast moving vehicle. In the version of the film released on DVD there is definitely *no* car, only chimney smoke and a one-frame flash of light which *could* conceivably be a car, but not in any sense that could be considered a goof. The original spotting remains unconfirmed, and seems thoroughly unlikely, but we nevertheless report it here because of the enormous interest it sparked at the time.


Revealing mistakes: When Frodo trips and falls on the mountain, he reveals his prosthetic foot - it does not match the color of his leg and you can see the line where his real leg meets the fake foot.


Incorrectly regarded as goofs: Gimli attempts to smash the ring with an axe which is completely destroyed, breaking into several pieces. In the next shot the pieces are missing and, when he pledges his axe to Frodo several minutes later, the axe is suddenly intact. In fact, he snatches the axe of the dwarf next to him to attack the ring. This doesn't explain the missing pieces, but does leave his own axe intact to be pledged later.


Revealing mistakes: As Frodo runs from the orcs, his cape is clearly supported by a string to make it look flowing.


Continuity: As Boromir lies dying, Aragorn leans over him. In the shots over Aragorn's shoulder, looking at Boromir, Boromir's right hand rests on Aragorn's left shoulder. In shots looking at Aragorn, the hand is not there.


Continuity: While the four hobbits (Frodo, Sam, Merry, and Pippin) are at The Prancing Pony in Bree, Merry returns from the bar with a pint and Pippin takes off to get his own. When the angle changes to an over-head shot, Merry is no longer at the table and Pippin is suddenly back in place. This was obviously a shot that carried over from the previous scene (prior to Merry's return from the bar).


Continuity: When Sam reveals to Gandalf what he overheard of Gandalf's and Frodo's conversation, a map disappears and reappears under his right shoulder.


Continuity: When Gandalf takes the ring out of the fire, the position of the clamp around the ring changes between shots.


Audio/visual unsynchronised: When Arwen and Aragorn are alone together on a bridge in Rivendell, her lips are moving while he is speaking.


Audio/visual unsynchronised: In the dwarf mine, when Gandalf sits outside the three doorways and talks to Frodo, Frodo's close-ups are taken from reaction shots to Gandalf's speech so that we see Gandalf's beard moving as if he was talking, even though no sound is heard.


Continuity: Aragon removes his hand twice from his sword as he talks to Boromir on the mountain. (Once in the wide shot and the second time in close-up).


Revealing mistakes: As Aragorn leads the Hobbits through the woods after leaving Bree, the pack on his back bumps the camera.


Continuity: Throughout the movie, Frodo's fingernails are very bitten down and short, but a close-up when the Black Rider tries to sniff him out shows neatly manicured nails.


Continuity: The positions of Gimli's axes as he stands in Balin's tomb.


Revealing mistakes: When the Dark Rider asks the Hobbit for the way to Hobbiton, the Hobbit's shadow and the Rider's shadow come from different directions.


Revealing mistakes: The forced perspective trick becomes visible while Gandalf and Bilbo are having tea. As Bilbo is pottering about, Gandalf sits on a Hobbit-sized chair at a table that is too small for him. As he shuffles slightly to get comfortable, his knees move the table, but only his, smaller, half moves - the other half, where Bilbo is seated, is further away from the camera, and stays put. It can be seen that this gap between the two table "halves" is concealed behind cleverly placed, bottles, plates, etc. Then, when Bilbo is about to pour hot water in the teapot, Gandalf lifts the teapot lid for him. The lid is not on the teapot, but placed on a spike nearer to the camera to create the forced perspective. It is also clearly visible when Gandalf puts the lid back.


Continuity: Gandalf's belt repeatedly switches between being tied and untied as he speaks to Bilbo.


Continuity: At the ford, the Black Riders draw their swords with their left hands, but in the next shot they are shown holding them in their right hands. This left-right-left swapping continues between shots until they are washed away.


Continuity: The rope handle of Gandalf's staff jumps around his hand between cuts during his meeting with Saruman.


Continuity: When Gandalf first appears riding on his cart, there is a long grey-green cloth hanging from the lantern on the right-hand side of the cart, with Gandalf's staff on the left. In the next shot, the lantern and cloth have switched sides with the staff (which itself moves back and forth between shots as Gandalf and Frodo travel into the village). It would seem that the first shot has been flipped so that the "road" bends round to the left to match the curve of the road as Gandalf approaches Frodo in the next shot.


Audio/visual unsynchronised: As Saruman reveals the Palantir to Gandalf, he lifts the cloth while speaking the line "Why should we fear to use it?" As he finishes the line, his mouth is still moving.


Revealing mistakes: After the huge orc battle, one of the "dead" orcs sits up and has a good look round before lying back down. This has been explained away in all manner of different ways, but it strikes a sufficient number of viewers as incongruous that it seems more likely to be a genuine error than not.


Revealing mistakes: When the Black Rider comes into shot while the hobbits are hiding under the tree-roots, he appears on the left-hand side of the tree without first being visible on the right-hand side. It has been suggested that this effect was intentionally included to make the wraith's first appearance seem alarming, but it still doesn't really make much sense.


Continuity: When Frodo is taken by the water creature outside the mine, he is not wearing his hairy Hobbit feet.


Continuity: As the Fellowship approaches the two giant statues of the kings on the river, both kings have their left arms extended. Once the boats have passed and we look back, it appears as though the statue now on our left has his right arm extended. Indeed, from the angle of his head, it could be said that the statue on the right also has his right arm extended. Some have argued that there is no error and it is merely the camera angle that makes it look wrong.


Continuity: When Gandalf is saying goodbye to Bilbo outside Bag End the night of the party, the front door is as wide open as it can get. It stays wide open throughout their conversation outside and shows no indication in scenes before or after of being a self-closer. After Bilbo has gone, Gandalf returns to the house and opens the (as far as we know) already open door.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 5, 2002)

And from the same source, interesting trivia:

Stuart Townsend. was originally cast as Aragorn, but was replaced with Viggo Mortensen after four days of shooting due to creative differences.


Ian Holm, who plays Bilbo Baggins, was the voice of Frodo Baggins in the classic BBC Radio adaptation of "The Lord of The Rings" in the 1970s.


Producer Tim Sanders (I) left the project after principal photography had commenced.


Elijah Wood donned hobbit-forming breeches and a flowing shirt and took to the hills for his LOTR audition tape. He even recruited buddy George Huang, writer and director of the Hollywood satire Swimming with Sharks (1994), to direct him.


Although David Bowie was said to be keen on playing Elf Lord Elrond, the part went instead to Hugo Weaving.


Daniel Day-Lewis turned down the role of Aragorn.


New Zealand's army was cast as extras for large battle scenes in the film, but was forced to back out due to having to serve as peacekeepers in East Timor.


When the trailer was released on Internet on 7 April 2001, it was downloaded 1.6 million times in the first 24 hours.


The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (2001), Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers, The (2002), and Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King, The (2003) were filmed simultaneously. The back-to-back shoot lasted a record-equaling 274 days, in 16 months - exactly the same time as taken for the principal photography of Apocalypse Now (1979).


Hobbiton was filmed in the Hinuera Valley near Matamata, New Zealand. The village was constructed and plants and trees were planted a year before filming so the set had an aged look as though Hobbits had lived there for hundreds of years.


For high-tech tasks, a computer program called MASSIVE made armies of CG orcs, elves, and humans. These digital creations could 'think' and battle independently - identifying friend or foe - thanks to individual fields of vision. Jackson's team could click on one creature in a crowd scene of 20,000 and see through his "eyes". Different species even boast unique fighting styles.


It is reported that on the first run of the fight sequences using the MASSIVE Artificial Intelligence program, the intelligent fighters - programmed to fight in the most efficient manner possible
all turned and ran away.



The original cut ran four hours and thirty minutes.


The hobbits needed to appear about three to four feet tall - tiny compared with the seven-foot Gandalf. This was often accomplished using forced perspective, placing Ian McKellen (Gandalf) consistently closer to the camera than Elijah Wood in order to trick the eye into thinking McKellen is towering.


In order to make "forced perspective" a bit more interesting, the filmmakers devised a totally new system consisting of a pulley and a platform. When the camera moved (which is normally impossible as the forced perspective would become obvious) the actor(s) also moved, and the perspective (7-foot Gandalf - 4-foot hobbits) would always be okay. They also used three differently sized props (large, medium, small) to interact with the different sized characters


Viggo Mortensen lost a tooth while filming a fight sequence. He went to the dentist on his lunch break, had it patched up, and returned to the set that afternoon.


1,460 eggs were served to the cast and crew for breakfast for every day of shooting.


More than 1,600 pairs of latex ears and feet were used during the shoot, each "cooked" in a special oven running 24 hours a day, seven days a week. There was no way of removing the feet at the end of the day without damaging them and so each pair could only be used once. The used feet were shredded to prevent a black market in stolen hobbit feet but apparently Dominic Monaghan (Merry) kept a pair.


During filming, Liv Tyler left her pair of prosthetic ears on the dashboard of her car. When she returned they had melted.


Dominic Monaghan (Merry), wore a fat suit made of foam. He drank three liters of water a day so he would not dehydrate.


Sean Astin gained 30 pounds for his role as Samwise.


Viggo Mortensen did his own stunts.


Orlando Bloom (Legolas) did most of his own stunts and broke a rib in the process.


John Rhys-Davies (Gimli) developed an allergic reaction to his makeup.


While filming the scene where Sam rushes through the river after Frodo, Sean Astin stepped on a branch that was sticking up from the riverbed. It pierced his foot, even through the prosthetic foot, which bled so much he had to be airlifted to hospital.


Liv Tyler had trouble with her lines in Elvish and was unable to film a whole scene in one go, instead having to learn the dialogue one line at a time.


The map Gandalf picks up in Bilbo's study is a reproduction of the map Tolkien drew for the book "The Hobbit", the prequel to the Fellowship of the Ring.


Sean Bean starred in a UK TV series as a soldier during the Napoleonic wars by the name of Richard Sharpe. He subsequently appeared in a series of commercials where he would allude to his earlier role, saying things like, "Sharpe idea". In this movie he continues the joke: after touching the Sword of Elendil he says, "Still Sharpe.''


Christopher Lee reads "The Lord of the Rings" once a year and is the only member of the cast and crew ever to have met Tolkien.


As well as being the only member of the cast and crew to have met Tolkien face to face, Christopher Lee was also the first person to be cast in the trilogy because of his extensive knowledge of the books. He frequently visited the makeup department and often gave tips about the facial design of the monsters.


Eight of the nine members of the Fellowship got a small tattoo, the Elvish symbol for "9" at a tattoo parlor in Wellington, New Zealand, to commemorate the experience of the movie. The ninth member, John Rhys-Davies, declined and sent his stunt double in his place. Elijah Wood's tattoo is on his lower stomach. Two of the other hobbits have the tattoo on their ankles (to commemorate all those hours in the hobbit feet). Orlando Bloom, who plays the archer elf Legolas, has his on his forearm. Ian McKellen's is on his shoulder.


After the New Zealand premiere, director Peter Jackson joined the actors who played the nine members of the Fellowship in getting a commemorative tattoo. While their tattoos were the Elvish symbol for "9", Jackson received an Elvish "10".


The chapter titles "A Long-expected Party", "A Short Cut to Mushrooms", "The Bridge of Khazad-dum", "Lothlorien", and "The Breaking of the Fellowship" from "The Fellowship of The Ring" are spoken lines at their respective points in the storyline with the exception of "The Breaking of The Fellowship" which is foreshadowed during the scene at "The Mirror of Galadriel". "Riddles In The Dark" is also mentioned - the name of a chapter from "The Hobbit".


Peter Jackson gave the ring used in the movies to Elijah Wood as gift when the shoot was finished.


The three trolls which were turned to stone in "The Hobbit" are in the background during the scene where Frodo, Sam, Merry, Pippin, and Strider/Aragorn are resting after fleeing from Weathertop/Amon Sul.


During the 2001 Cannes Film Festival, twenty minutes of the film was shown to a crowd at a nearby castle, including members of the production - the first time the film's actors had seen any completed footage.


Wellington, the capital of New Zealand, changed its name to Middle Earth for the film's opening.


This film was the first recipient of The American Film Institute's Movie of the Year Award.


Peter Jackson's two children are listed in the end credits as "Cute Hobbit Children".


The original plan was to film "The Hobbit" starring Warwick Davis. But when Miramax balked at the $75 million dollar price tag Peter Jackson took it to New Line which gave him nearly $300 million to make the trilogy


Cate Blanchett joked that she took the role of Galadriel because, "I've always wanted pointy ears".


Director Cameo: [Peter Jackson] As the belching peasant, outside the Prancing Pony Inn in Bree.


Ian McKellen based Gandalf's accent on that of Tolkien himself.


Viggo Mortensen (Aragorn), who is trilingual in English, Spanish, and Danish, requested the script be revised to let Aragorn speak more of his lines in Elvish.


The Orc blacksmiths shown beneath Isengard are actually the WETA Workshop staff who made the weapons used in the film.


The Elvish language lines spoken in the film are not just quotes from the book, they were derived from Tolkien's own limited dictionary of that language. Dialect coach Andrew Jack used actual recordings of Tolkien reading his books to guide the actors' pronunciation.


Cameo (Alan Lee (II)): Eighth of the human kings that receives a ring of power.


The different colors of blue for the elves' eyes revealed what race they were. The Lothlorien elves had light blue eyes, and the Rivendell elves were dark blue.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 6, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *
> Stuart Townsend. was originally cast as Aragorn, but was replaced with Viggo Mortensen after four days of shooting due to creative differences.*



Do you mean the guy who played the vampire Lestat with the late Aaliyah in _Queen of the Damned_?

Personally, he wouldn't fit in well with Liv Tyler, nor bearing the title of Isildur's Heir, soon to be King of Gondor and of Men.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Sep 6, 2002)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> *
> Do you mean the guy who played the vampire Lestat with the late Aaliyah in Queen of the Damned? *




That's the guy.  From what I've read, it was an issue of two thing:  He looked too young, and he wasn't handling the physicality of the role as well as PJ would have liked.

He was there for a few weeks, I wonder if any footage was shot, and if it might make a DVD way down the line?


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 6, 2002)

I doubt it. If New Line Cinema show any footage of him, then Stuart Townsend may be within his right to demand to be paid royalty for his footage. I don't know if other DVD have that done that (show incomplete footage of former cast who quit in early- to mid-production).


----------



## Kilmore (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: Orc actor screwed up*



			
				Zub said:
			
		

> *After the final battle, Aragorn steps over some dead orcs to run to Boramir's aid.  One of the supposedly dead orcs turns and lifts his head to watch him.
> 
> Zub *




Well, since it was a good movie, and I wanna maintain the suspension of disbelief...

That is a smart supposedly dead orc keeping a low profile since Aragorn's right there and there's no more orc backup.

You can't save every good movie from itself though.

"CARRIE!!"  - Luke Skywalker in Star Wars


----------

